# Comparision Request on the Linux Brands...



## panshul007 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Could anyone be kind enough to give a comparision statement on the Brands of Linux.....
 including.... Fedora Core3, PCQ2005, Mandrake10.1, Suse 9.1

Please give a statement keeping the fact in mind that it should work on a 64bit machine....


----------



## nixcraft (Mar 27, 2005)

First these are not brands it is called distro or Linux distribution. 

What is Linux distribution ?

Linux distribution = Linux Kernel + gnu utils + compilers +distribution utils

Distribution utils = Installationg scripts/programs + config programs+ support+updates

And yes makers like Redhat, suse are the Linux distribution owners... 
See 

*distrowatch.com
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux


----------

